# 2009 tcr?



## steel515

when is newest tcr advanced coming out, with integrated seatpost?


----------



## sbindra

*Fall*

Just like cars, Giant will likely release it '09 bikes sometime in the fall of 2008. Last few years new bikes are announced in October and dealers start getting delivery in November.


----------



## toyota

sbindra said:


> Just like cars, Giant will likely release it '09 bikes sometime in the fall of 2008. Last few years new bikes are announced in October and dealers start getting delivery in November.


well info usually leaks out during the early summer months. Im not sure about Giant but most other companies have their new models for sale around August. I have never heard of new models taking all the way to November to start delivery. heck most bikes are usually already on close out in October because of the new models.


----------



## leviathans_child

there is already a tcr advanced with integrated seatpost...the only difference this year is gonna be paint jobs...


----------



## Italianrider76

Giant should be making the new TCR Advanced SL, which is currently being used by Team High Road and still in the prototype stage, available in 2009.


----------



## Mosovich

*Ask and you shall receive..*

This baby is HOT!!!


----------



## Trevor!

See the cyclingnews article: https://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/giant_launch_08


----------



## phoehn9111

I just got a 2007 TCR advanced frame at the beginning of this season.
200 grams lighter, 42% stiffer. Sob. Sniffle.


----------



## rick222

Late last year I bought a new 08 TCR Advanced. It's hard to believe they can make a bike stiffer and yet rides so well.


----------



## footballcat

i want one now, i hope to see it at interbike


----------



## gambo2166

My rep told me the new TCR Advanced SL will be out in Aug.


----------



## phoehn9111

I hate anyone who can and will order the new SL model. I hate you personally
and on principle. Seriously, I am so way in love with my 07 Advanced non-ISP
that every riding experience is both an experience of joy and infinite pain. It is
difficult for me to imagine how much stiffer and vertically compliant the new model
is. In a few years, I will be riding one.


----------



## DSteinberg

Mosovich said:


> This baby is HOT!!!



Yeah that's awesome, hope they release it like that, may be better wheels but the simplistic look rocks.


----------



## Italianrider76

Why are manufacturers all adopting the pencil thin seat stay design?? The stays on the Giant don't seem to be as thin as on the Super Six or R3 but they do look considerably thinner than the current TCR Advanced.


----------



## a_avery007

*because*

uci reg's say so.

for better compliance

look at the size of the chainstays; a la cervelo r3 which does not even need the seatstays but for regs...


----------



## phoehn9111

The thinner cross-section is due to 1) seatstays are not subjected to torsional
stresses that twist laterally, so the thinner OD is lighter, more aerodynamic,
and makes the most efficient stucture - highest material quantity\strength ratio.
2) Vertical compliance and ride characteristics can be most directly affected
by fine-tuning the seatstay, since this is where most of the road feel (and the fork)
conducts up through the seat.


----------



## tconrady

It looks like they missed a spot on the top tube. It's the only spot that doesn't have a billboard sized "Giant" on it. I love my advanced...can't remember if it's an 05 or 06....but I'm pretty indifferent to the new ones. I find all the branding/decals to be a bit much.


----------



## Odotpara

The complete line-up for 2009.:thumbsup: 
Too bad its in Russian :mad2: 

http://bike4u.ru/index.php?go=Foto&in=cat&id=87


----------



## Terrapin

Those "Defy" models (replacing the OCR) look real hot too. More expensive though, probably.


----------



## gambo2166

My new team frame is on order and could ship in a few days.


----------



## thefaintmusic

anyone know what the price of this is going to be equipped with DA7900 or campy super recod 11?? any info would be appreciated..thanks


----------



## Italianrider76

The 2009 Australian market Giants are up on the web site. The Dura Ace TCR Advanced SL is about $7000 au.

www.giantbikes.net


----------



## phoehn9111

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=6219&status=True


----------



## gambo2166

*Bas Azz!!!!!*

I got it!!!!!


----------



## gambo2166

Frame with uncut seatmast is 2.35lbs(1.070kg) and the uncut fork is .72lbs(.330kg)..


----------



## phoehn9111

gambo2166, love the pics, could you please keep us informed of the build 
and later riding impressions? The pez review was rather non-informative.
We would greatly appreciate.


----------



## OneGear

that thing is beautiful! give us a review when it's built please!


----------



## carbon55

Wow..what a sweet bike..you must associated with Giant some how. I have been waiting for those to start showing up in inventory so I could snag one. The only down side with the TCR ISP is you get your but kicked when it time to sell.
How are you going to build this beaut.....you should be in 14-15 lbs. finished.
Have fun it is a gorgeous bike..let us know how it rides..


----------



## gambo2166

Ultegea SL for now, im waiting on my 7900 to show up.. I work for the 1st GBS (Giant bike store) in the world!! http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/1723.html

http://cyclestarbikes.com/


----------



## Reventon

I'm really looking forward to the 2009 giants. My local giant dealer showed me the 2009 catalog and some of the pricing. Each biked increased in price but it sure seems that the new designs will be worth the extra money. However, I have been seeing multiple paint schemes for the same bikes, so I'm wondering the final ones will look like.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Giant TCR Advanced SL 0*

Have just ordered a TCR Advanced SL 0 - (non ISP) with 7900 Dura-Ace which is the reason it's not due till November. I will bin those Race-Face handlebars and stem - and replace with Deda Newton.

I had a 2007 TCR Advanced 0 with an ISP, it was a great bike, except was difficult to sell because of the ISP (small frame with 690mm seat height). Currently ride a 2008 Trek Madone Pro-fit will be interesting to see how the new Giant compares.


----------



## gambo2166

I rode my new TCR SL last night and WOW!! Super stiff and way smooth its a super great bike ..


----------



## castrello

Anyone know the weight for the non-isp Advanced 09 (NOT the SL)?

Somewhere I read that it should be 140 g heavier than the SL, but is that with or without seat post. If the sl is 1070 (w/ seat mast) and the Advanced is 140 g more (w/o seatpost) then it is maybe 1200 g which sounds like a lot.

Or should I assume that they meant 140 g more when comparing the non-isp SL and the non-isp advanced...? Which would put the Advanced maybe under 1100 g which would be ok.


----------



## gambo2166

my TCR Adv. SL was 1000g. w/isp un cut.


----------



## teffisk

dam, and its hot


----------



## NealH

These new TCR Advanced SL's are really nice looking. I wonder just what is meant by "smooth". Is it just as forgiving as an R3, SL(2) or Madone? No doubt the drive train is stiff. Construction really looks nice too.


----------



## gambo2166

rnhood said:


> These new TCR Advanced SL's are really nice looking. I wonder just what is meant by "smooth". Is it just as forgiving as an R3, SL(2) or Madone? No doubt the drive train is stiff. Construction really looks nice too.



Compliant.. Very compliant. Its like full suspension on a road bike it eats up ruff roads like nothing iv had before, way better the the Trek and the Cervelo. The big thing is 190lbs how stiff it is. I put in in my wind trainer and there is zero flex. Every time I stand out of the saddle I cant believe how stiff this bike is every ounce of energy goes in to the rear wheel.
Its very stable at speed and the over sized front end lets you brake way late into a corner and the bike will go where you want it. The workmanship is great the inside of the frame is just as clean as the outside and the finish is 1st class. Cable routing is nice to I don't like internal cables on a road bike.The new press fit Shimano BB is a breeze to install and the ISP comes with 2 seat clams a tall one and a short one so there is a lot of adjustment on the seat hight.

Overall I give it an A+ If any of you get a chance to ride one do it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

Hi,

the 1070g are without headset?

What ist the weight of the seat clam?


----------



## orl2222

Just test drove one, TCR with 105, the bike is better in person, road like a dream, the bottom bracket area is really stout. I was offered to buy it, or put it on layaway, 200.00 off regular list. Really comfortable too. I just might put it on layaway. Gonna have to sell my Fuji Pro, it puts it shame in comfort, and stiffness. I really don't need the TCR, already having my Bianchi 928 Carbon, and I can tell you, its just as comfortable as my Bianchi, considering its a race geometry, my Bianchi is a relaxed frame. Felt very comfortable to this 48 year old body, I was amazed!!!


----------



## Corsaire

The SMALL size, looks like a "BMX" on steroids. But beautiful, smooth and efficient bike nonetheless.

Corsaire


----------



## Darin

*500 Miles on 2009 Adv 3*

Luvin' it :thumbsup:


----------



## hooj

Does someone know the weight of M and M/L TCR Advanced? I'm trying to choose between TCR Advanced and TCR Advanced SL. Have to test ride them both at M and M/L too but I think, that with 182cm (6') and 770mm saddle height, I should go for M/L.

Any idea how much M/L TCR Advance 0 weighs with stock wheels?


----------



## gambo2166

No. The new Dura Ace isnt out yet so no real weight on the bike.


----------



## hooj

I have an Advanced 0 size M/L coming in so I can weigh it soon. I counted the weight based on 7800 DA weights and it should be around 6,8kg with pedals and bottle cages. We'll see.


----------



## segfault66

hooj said:


> Does someone know the weight of M and M/L TCR Advanced? I'm trying to choose between TCR Advanced and TCR Advanced SL. Have to test ride them both at M and M/L too but I think, that with 182cm (6') and 770mm saddle height, I should go for M/L.


According to the Giant UK site, the Advanced SL is 1497g with head set, fork, and seat clamp, size medium.

http://giant-bicycles.com/en-GB/bikes/road/2421/32396/

The Advanced is 1655g with head set, fork, and seat post, size medium.

http://giant-bicycles.com/en-GB/bikes/road/2420/32348/

I'm getting the Advanced frame set soon. I still lust after the Advanced SL. It is a work of art.

BTW, I think at 6', you should be at least a M/L. I'm 5'10", 32" inseam and currently ride a 2006 Giant TCR C2.


----------



## sandm430

segfault66

Same delima here.

6ft 1.5 inches 800(31.5 inches) seat height but with a short torso which greatly influences the frame size more than seat height. 

I am looking at this Giant (M/ML) after comming of a 56cm Cannondale.

Check this link here and you will see what I mean.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=tmobile_giant_linus_gerdemann


----------



## segfault66

sandm430 said:


> segfault66
> 
> Same delima here.
> 
> 6ft 1.5 inches 800(31.5 inches) seat height but with a short torso which greatly influences the frame size more than seat height.
> 
> I am looking at this Giant (M/ML) after comming of a 56cm Cannondale.
> 
> Check this link here and you will see what I mean.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=tmobile_giant_linus_gerdemann


I think the fit calculator on the Competitive Cyclist web site is pretty accurate. New to road cycling, I had initially guessed at my frame size (medium) when I first bought my 2006 Giant TCR C2. Recently, I plugged in my measurements into the fit calculator and the Giant was just right. Now that I know my size, top tube length is most important to me. With compact geometry, standover is less important problem. Stem length and saddle offset can all be adjusted to get the right fit. Giant has their own sizing guidelines on their web site.

Pros like to ride on the smallest frame possible for the maximum saddle to bar drop. The Cervelo site lists pro rider height vs. frame size. A Cervelo 56cm R3 is between a Giant TCR M and M/L. It's interesting to see that most pros ride one size smaller than normal people (myself included). I don't like to be so hunched over.

----

Update: It's here!


----------



## steelisreal2

*Here's my "BMX" on steroids*



Corsaire said:


> The SMALL size, looks like a "BMX" on steroids. But beautiful, smooth and efficient bike nonetheless.
> 
> Corsaire


Have had this 2009 Giant TCR Advanced 2 for about 6 weeks, it's a great looking bike, solid on the climbs and descents. Purchased it as my training bike, but racing on it as well till my TCR Advanced SL 0 arrives. Hence the Dura Ace wheelset, usually has a bullet-proof set of Mavic Cosmic Elite's with Specialized Armadillo tyres. That monster down tube is going to make an awesome mudguard in the Winter! 

Weight:- 7.8kg (Dura Ace wheels), 8.6kg (Mavic Cosmic Elite wheels).
Weight includes bottle cages and computer. 










Upgrades include:-
Jagwire Racer Cable Kit (White), Shimano Dura Ace chain, Deda Big Piega handlebars, Deda Big Logo stem, Time RXS pedals (Rouge), Mavic Wintech computer and a couple of retro Blackburn Pro Cages.


----------



## NealH

Very nice put together bike. I just purchased a set of the DA wheels too but, since winter is on the way I am putting on a set of Conti 4000 in 25. A bit more air for some extra cushion. Sitting here just looking over and spinning them, its obvious that they are some super nice wheels. Can't wait to get on the road.

How is the overall comfort on that Giant, do you find it reasonably compliant? Or, is it first and foremost a race bike - stiffness above all?


----------



## steelisreal2

*First and foremost comfort.....*

With the TCR Advanced 2 first and foremost the consideration was comfort, like most people I do most of my miles on my training bike so wanted a bike that offered comfort and that is compliant on New Zealand's harsh chip roads. The new frame is certainly stiffer in the front end than the older 2005 - 2007 Composite models, tracks nicely on quick decents. I also ride small sections of gravel roads, round Hawkes Bay often some rural roads are link with a 2-10km of gravel road making a loop, hardly strike any traffic on them.

I had a 2007 Giant Advanced 0 with an ISP (photo in previous post), I loved the bike. But my sit bones often felt the effects of longer races/rides, especially when using deep rim carbon wheelsets. Probably the main reason was my low seat height (690mm) on a small frame, another reason I chose the Advanced SL 0, with a seat post. 
I sure a taller rider on a medium or larger ISP frame would be more compliant and easiler on the body.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

I ordered a giant tcr advanced SL ISP size S. I will get it in 2-3 weeks.

I am 1,74m, inseam 81cm, Seathigh 71,3cm. I have done a body scan at my dealer. (http://www.bikefitting.com/)


I am between S and M. I decided to buy the S because the seatpost of the M frame would be to short!


If i get the frame I will post pictures on scale.

@segfault: What is the wight of the normal TCR? Is the information on the giant homepage correct?


----------



## steelisreal2

*TCR Advanced weights*



hooj said:


> Does someone know the weight of M and M/L TCR Advanced? I'm trying to choose between TCR Advanced and TCR Advanced SL. Have to test ride them both at M and M/L too but I think, that with 182cm (6') and 770mm saddle height, I should go for M/L.
> 
> Any idea how much M/L TCR Advance 0 weighs with stock wheels?



2009 Giant TCR Advanced 0 (Shimano 7900 Dura Ace/Mavic Ksyrium SL):-
Size:- Medium
Weight:- 6.8kg

2009 Giant TCR Advanced 1 (Shimano Ultegra SL/Mavic Ksyrium Elite):-
Size:- Medium
Weight:- 7.46kg

Weights exclude pedals


----------



## segfault66

XTR_Chris_XTR said:


> @segfault: What is the wight of the normal TCR? Is the information on the giant homepage correct?


No scale yet. Sorry!


----------



## hooj

steelisreal2 said:


> 2009 Giant TCR Advanced 0 (Shimano 7900 Dura Ace/Mavic Ksyrium SL):-
> Size:- Medium
> Weight:- 6.8kg
> 
> 2009 Giant TCR Advanced 1 (Shimano Ultegra SL/Mavic Ksyrium Elite):-
> Size:- Medium
> Weight:- 7.46kg
> 
> Weights exclude pedals


Thanks. I might need to do some weightweenism to get the weight of my M/L Advanced 0 to 6,8kg with pedals and bottle cages and hopefully even with AC 420/PT SL 2.4 wheels. Maybe under 7kg would be more realistic.


----------



## Moppel

I ordered the frameset yesterday... scheduled delivery date 15th April 2009 :blush2:


----------



## webvet

*Just got 2009*

I just got a 2009 TCR w/ SRAM Red and Zipp 404 wheels. Had a 2008 model with Dura-Ace, both are ISP. There is a difference. Stiffer, tighter, lighter in '09. Only one ride so far, so cannot make valid judgements, but I feel its "new and improved." The '08 was the best bike I've owned, but the '09 looks to be slightly better.
Weight of '09 is 15.06# without pedals. size large.


----------



## segfault66

*Finished 2009 Giant TCR Advanced*

I finished moving the components from my 2006 Giant TCR C2 to the 2009 Giant TCR Advanced frameset. I bought a new Ultegra SL crankset for the 2009.

Size medium.

Ultegra SL crank.
Ultegra shifters, derailleurs, cassette, and pedals.
105 brakes.
FSA OS-115 120mm stem.
Easton EA50 handlebars.
Easton EA90 SL wheels.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Giant TCR Advanced SL 0*

Finally got my Advanced SL 0 today, made a few changes already.

*Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7850-C24-CL Wheelset
*Deda 100 Stem
*Deda Newton Handlebars - Deep Bend
*Jagwire Racer Cable Kit (White)

Total Weight:- 6.86 kgs (with pedals and computer fitted).










Trying to get hold of a Fizik Arione CX (Liquigas Team) Saddle, with the blue strip through the centre.

I haven't ridden it yet, will do that over the weekend. Will also put it on the scales with my Reynolds Stratus wheelset, should be around 6.6 kgs.










Where the rear brake cable goes through the top tube, this is nicely done, will keep the cable away from the legs. The front derailleur mount is also more solid than previous models. Visually a few differences are the down tube is a small profile (38mm) than the standard Advanced frame (48mm thick). The top tube to head tube intersection differs slightly, as does the area around top/seat tubes and seat stays.

14th Dec '08
Have done 240km over the weekend, including the usual Sunday smashfest - it's an awesome ride, tight on fast twisting decents. The new 7900 Dura-Ace is very smooth and quiet, except for the rattle in the levers!


----------



## Italianrider76

Segfault and Steel......thanks for the pics, both bikes look awesome.


----------



## gibson00

Steelisreal - love the blue color frame. How are you liking the new DA 7900??


----------



## steelisreal2

*Dura-Ace 7900*

The new Dura Ace 7900 is great, super quiet drivetrain and better brakes over the 7800 models (and they were good). Good to have the gear cables under the bar tape finally, only 15 years too late. I prefer the look of the 7800 Dura Ace - polished, over the charcoal 7900 though. 

I have a couple of issues with it though, firstly the 7900 shifters have a bloody annoying rattle at the moment - trying to locate this currently. Secondly (although not solely a problem with the caliper), my leg touches the rear brake caliper adjuster, when I'm climbing. This problem is also compounded by the small frame and that fact the seat stays sit low. Going to pack the left side brake pad slightly so the brake caliper sits over a friction, which will re-position the adjusters location - hopefully:thumbsup: .


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

Are the frames S or M?

At the advanced SL 0 the seatpost looks a little bit longer! Do you have two different sizes?


----------



## steelisreal2

*Same size.....*

Both the Giant TCR Advanced SL0 & Advanced 2 frames are the same size (Small - 46.5cm), both setup the same - Seat height, Saddle set back, Saddle (Arione), etc.

The 7900 brake caliper on the Advanced SL0 sticks out 5mm further to the left, than the Shimano 105 brake caliper of my Advanced 2. Measured from the centre line of the frame to the outside of the brake adjuster arm.


----------



## hooj

Segfault: Did you measure the length of the seatpost? Is it 350mm or longer?


----------



## segfault66

hooj said:


> Segfault: Did you measure the length of the seatpost? Is it 350mm or longer?


It's 350mm.


----------



## simplyhankk

sweet bike sweet life...


----------



## batroadie

I just had mine built..The TCR Advanced not the SL model which is about 1500k less.
REALLY HAPPY WITH IT!!!


----------



## batroadie

That's awesome!! Let us know how she rides.


----------



## hooj

segfault66 said:


> It's 350mm.


Thanks.


----------



## JiminyJim

Just wanted to post some pics of my frame that I've had since the end of November. I am going crazy waiting for Campy to make their press in cups available. It's the only thing keeping me from building it up.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

1,26kg is very heavy...on site one in this thread is a Giant SL M/L with 1070g...! 190g heavier and only one size bigger...

But it looks great! I can't wait to get mine...:thumbsup:


----------



## quickfeet18

hey steel is real does the noise go away when you pull the brakes to stop? Their is a rattle in the sram stuff too if you have the widget that hold the brake cable head upside down when you install new brakes cables. that could be your problem.


----------



## gambo2166

I took off the cutting guide on the set mast when I wight mine.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

But I think the cutting guide dosn't weight 140g :idea: 

happy new year together!


----------



## carbon55

What are you guy's doing for cable adjuster..are you using the Jagwire (Carbon) on the head-tube or running without. I hope to be building one soon and that is the only issue I haven't finalized yet. There should be enough room for them now that the they are fitted on the head tube and not on the down tube...any thoughts Thanks


----------



## Tifosi

*I just got mine this week.*

I rode it the other day for the first time. This is an upgrade from my 06 TCR Comp. I was really concerned about a harsh ride, but is extremely comfortable and am pleased with the ride quality. Super sweet bike. She weighs in at 15.25lbs with heavy pedals.

Pix: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2012305&l=a6a2f&id=1407957859


----------



## Moppel

Congratulations! Wonderfull bike. The frame size is L ? Can't wait to get my frameset in April :cryin:


----------



## Tifosi

It is a large.


----------



## krank

I have a 2005 TCR C1 for sale if anyone is interested as well as Campy,FSA parts

http://cid-467b0ded5abb5655.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Bicycle Parts


----------



## steelisreal2

*Giant TCR Advanced SL0 - 3 months on.*

Three months on, the SL0 is magic to ride. The T800 carbon certainly provides a better ride than my previous Advanced 0 (ISP), that was constructed from T1000.

Loving the Deda Newton deep bend handlebars as well, also tracked down a Arione CX Liquigas Team saddle (with blue centre). Finally found some solid lightweight (28 grams) carbon bidon cages that are not like a advertising billboard, they are Arundel Mandible cages. The Mandible's are light and strong, because they have added a foam core to the construction.

Arundel Mandible:- https://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/product-accessories/2009-arundel-mandible-carbon-fiber-bottle-cage-5568.49.1.html










quickfeet18:-


> hey steel is real does the noise go away when you pull the brakes to stop? Their is a rattle in the sram stuff too if you have the widget that hold the brake cable head upside down when you install new brakes cables. that could be your problem.


The 7900 shift levers rattle is mostly when you're not riding on the hoods. All cables are securely fitted to the shift levers with the alloy cable ends, these are not fitted to stock bikes. I had SRAM Red and Rival last year there wasn't any issue with rattling that I noticed.


carbon55:-


> What are you guy's doing for cable adjuster..are you using the Jagwire (Carbon) on the head-tube or running without.


Bin the adjusters, if the gears are set up well, there is no need for them. If you have to have them, offset them otherwise you'll have another rattle from them touching. The Jagwire Racer (white) cable kits perform well, also BBB offers a similar product.


----------

